# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Motora УПС-6 dokumentācija

## Vikings

Uz motora rakstīts:
УПС-6
2000 об/мин
85В
3,0Нм

Par uzrakstīto viss skaidrs, bet var būt kādam pieejams kas sīkāk? Strāvas, varbūt kādi grafiki? Varbūt kādam ir kāds profesionāls viedoklis par šo motoru? Tas ir oriģinālais padeves motors kādā izbijušā programmējamajā frēzē, tā kā frēzei nepieciešama vadība, interesē motora parametri.

----------

